# Flat-surfanitis!



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Who's got it? Going tommorow?


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Ouch....this hurts!!! Soonest I can get out is Friday!!


----------



## YAKATTACK-ZAK (Feb 6, 2011)

**

always when im stuck at work


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

If I left now, it would look like this when I got there.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

TB - Where did that photo come from? Webcam?


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

I have had tomorrow penciled in on the calendar for a couple of weeks. It looks like the weather will be there.

Now, if the repair shop will finish the car today... It would be a hell of a walk.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> TB - Where did that photo come from? Webcam?


http://www.g-townsurf.com/



dan_wrider said:


> If I left now, it would look like this when I got there.


Live shrimp, popping cork, spinning reel, and ice chest on shore will work. Fish it! :cheers:

Update.....


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Dang, I will miss out again.


----------



## Upchurch85 (Dec 12, 2006)

*im in*

I'm planning on goin if my ride shows up. wading west of 61st with shrimp and cork.


----------



## railcar (Apr 15, 2011)

dan_wrider said:


> If I left now, it would look like this when I got there.


 same here


----------

